# VETASSESS Priority Processing



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Have anyone tried the priority processing with VETASSESS?

How did it go, did they stay within the 10 business days? Was you application for priority refused?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Have anyone tried the priority processing with VETASSESS?
> 
> How did it go, did they stay within the 10 business days? Was you application for priority refused?


Anyone in here that tried the Priority Processing?


----------



## spicef (Oct 18, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> Anyone in here that tried the Priority Processing?


Did. Got a non qualifying email after 2 business days. Application was moved to standard processing and a refund of $600 was made. No particular reason was given for non qualification. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

spicef said:


> Did. Got a non qualifying email after 2 business days. Application was moved to standard processing and a refund of $600 was made. No particular reason was given for non qualification.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply!

Weird not giving a reason. 

Do you feel that you uploaded every document that they would need? Do you know of anyone who got approved for the PP with Vetassess?


----------



## anachan (Oct 16, 2017)

My outcome came as negative. Vetassess received the application on Wednesday. Vetassess deducted the fee on Wednesday for priority processing. Then Friday was a public holiday so on Monday it was confirmed that my application is eligible for pp. my outcome came on Friday 6th oct


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

anachan said:


> My outcome came as negative. Vetassess received the application on Wednesday. Vetassess deducted the fee on Wednesday for priority processing. Then Friday was a public holiday so on Monday it was confirmed that my application is eligible for pp. my outcome came on Friday 6th oct


Sorry to hear that.

Did they give a reason to why it was negative? Did it have anything to do with the Priority Processing?


----------



## anachan (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes they stated that my job duties were more of admin and less of management. The decision came in 2 days. When I called the case officer she said that in priority processing they don't ask for additional documents as it has to be finalised in 10 days. The case officer did not even call my employer to verify my duties


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

...


----------



## hala611 (Nov 11, 2017)

hello.. anyone else has applied and got approved for pp if so how many days exaclty it took from vetassesa to finalize the process, did they stayed on the 10 days assessment or did they extend it?


----------



## hala611 (Nov 11, 2017)

can you please share your vetassess process.. did you apply as a pp did they approve if so how long did they take to finalize your application


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

hala611 said:


> hello.. anyone else has applied and got approved for pp if so how many days exaclty it took from vetassesa to finalize the process, did they stayed on the 10 days assessment or did they extend it?


Yes , we did PP , the result came within 10 working days.


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

Hi,

I have positive skills assessment from ACS with RPL. I need to get my degree assessed for claiming 15 points. I chose Points Test Advise only and I dont see the option to prioritize the application. 

Can someone please tell me how to apply priority processing.

Thanks,
Kiran.


----------



## myale.mq (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 
Has anyone of you been successful in applying for Priority processing? I have been trying for days without any success. I waited until the clock turned to exactly 9am AEDT, saw the option for Priority processing opened for just half a second and I could not even tick the box before it was locked and the website said the quota has been full . 
Any tips would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jitu.vashist (3 mo ago)

It’s the case each time


----------

